# 1C
?    .

----------


## Fosihas

,    "  ".          .
  8.0  .

----------


## Aquad

"" - "   . " ...

----------

.     ,    ?

----------


## Aquad

> ,    ?


    ?

----------


## Fosihas

.        , ..    .

----------

.    .
    ?     ?

----------

: -.   1 .  :yes:

----------


## Aquad

**, 
  !!!

----------

,  1 8.0   
 8.0.9.32
 10.2.3.7

----------


## Mrak

.   "" - "   . " ...
 -     "",           .

----------


## Mrak

,          ,

----------

